# pcx1 vs pc xx1 chain



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Sram says 258 vs 252 grams. the xx1 is hollow pin. it has to be lighter by more than 6grams, right? 

Any other considerations? (xx1 chain is way more expensive )

couldn't find any other posts or real world weights.


----------



## ante_hedis (Apr 21, 2012)

It seems to be several versions of it...

XX1 chain with hollow outer plates.








XX1 chain without the holes..








PC XX1 chain on scale @ R2-bike, without the holes in the outer plate.








Google picture on XX1 chain.








I've got the one without the holes on my bike...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The KMC X11SL is lighter @ 243, but also not cheap:
X11SL DLC/BLACK » KMC Chain

(Example is black, but I found that a poor colour choice in the past as it makes it more difficult to tell if it is clean or not.)


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks for the info - regarding teh two xx1 chains - that seems to be a model year change. Originally they made the plates with holes, then without. ( or visa-versa ) But those are all XX1 chains ( hollow pins- I was trying to compare to this (pc X1) with solid pins. (not plates)

PC X1








Here's the XX1 version I think the newer ones don't have holes in the plates:


----------

